# 1st Grow/auto AK-47



## sundancer245 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello everyone...after spending the last few weeks reading the grow guides and many of the posts on this amazing site, and absorbing as much as possible, we are going to begin our first grow, 5 feminized Lowlife auto AK-47 from Dope-seeds.com. I will try to keep this grow journal as detailed as possible and welcome any and all feedback from fellow members.


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 11, 2009)

These seeds were germed in cups of miracle grow seedling soil, with plastic water bottles for domes, under a 400w HPS light. The cups were soaked down with distilled
water and left to drain for around a half hour then the seeds were planted about 1/2" down, tip in sideways. Planted about noon on 10/6 they took around four days to pop 
from the soil, the number 3 cup just popped up today (10/11). have removed all the domes except for number 3 which i will remove as soon as i see the first set of serated leaves. These plants will be transplanted into fox farm ocean forest soil in five gallon pots. More to follow....


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2009)

GREEN MOJO for you and your lil ones...good luck and welcome to the wonderful world of autos...lots of light and big pots shld mean a big yield with this strain....


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> GREEN MOJO for you and your lil ones...good luck and welcome to the wonderful world of autos...lots of light and big pots shld mean a big yield with this strain....


 
thanks for the mojo and kind words bro   i am hoping that the five gal pots and keeping them within a 3x3 area under the 400w will give it enough light and root space to get a decent yield ... :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> thanks for the mojo and kind words bro   i am hoping that the five gal pots and keeping them within a 3x3 area under the 400w will give it enough light and root space to get a decent yield ... :hubba:



5 gallon pots shld do nicely...I think 400 watts shld be ok...you want 5000 lumens per square foot I believe...just smoked a nice bowl so math is out of the question right now...


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> 5 gallon pots shld do nicely...I think 400 watts shld be ok...you want 5000 lumens per square foot I believe...just smoked a nice bowl so math is out of the question right now...


 
lol blaze it up dude! :bong:  we're out...growwwww :watchplant:  ...im not high so i believe the math would be my 50000 lumens divided by 9sq ft would be 5555 lumens per sq ft... sound right?


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2009)

lol...yeah that's what my calculator says...you will be fine then...you just hve to keep an eye on your ph and keep a good air exchange going...


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 16, 2009)

just a quick update...kids are coming along nicely...one is a bit on the small size compared to the rest but is coming along none the less...am watering every few days when the soil gets dry, am venting the room with a 465 cfm fan with a passive intake...temps are averaging around 75f...will be transplanting into the ffof soon...once they start flowering i will be feeding them with fox farms tiger bloom...also waiting on an order from nirvana for some blue mystic beans:hubba: ...anyone ever grown this strain?

will get some more pics taken as soon as i can get batteries for the camera


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome sundancer  ....   GREEN MOJO  for the ladies !


----------



## the chef (Oct 16, 2009)

Sweet looking ladies, green mojo to ya!


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks for the mojo chris & chef...  did the transplant to the ffof in five gallon pots this afternoon...unfortunately lady #5 lost a leaf in the process   i got done and noticed one didnt look right and when i touched it the leaf fell off in my hand   has anyone had this happen? will she live??  i will be really bummed if she dies... the transplant went off great except that one leaf...  will get pics up as soon as i get some batteries


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 17, 2009)

number five seems to still be ok even with the leaf broken off... heres some pics of them in their new homes...


----------



## kiddude (Oct 17, 2009)

green mojo for you and the plants


----------



## Locked (Oct 17, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> number five seems to still be ok even with the leaf broken off... heres some pics of them in their new homes...



Don't worry about the broken leaf...if you saw how bad my Headband cross looked then you will know just how tough MJ is...it was down to almost nothing and rebounded nicely once I got my soil problems squared away...things are looking good...keep it green...


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 17, 2009)

kiddude said:
			
		

> green mojo for you and the plants


 

thanks for stoppin by and for the mojo kiddude


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Don't worry about the broken leaf...if you saw how bad my Headband cross looked then you will know just how tough MJ is...it was down to almost nothing and rebounded nicely once I got my soil problems squared away...things are looking good...keep it green...


 
thanks bro....thats good to know :hubba:  we figured she would be ok...just wasnt sure at first being that their still so young...still pissed that i let it happen :doh: but live and learn...


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 17, 2009)

heres pics of a cpl bagseed plants growing in the closet of the grow room under fluro's


----------



## the chef (Oct 17, 2009)

Love the floros! one leaf does not make a plant loss....you'll be fine and i love my vape! I got a couple of bottom leaves on my easyryder that fer some reason i've decided to torture unintentally. She's doing fine and about to finish i think your lady will be also.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 18, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Love the floros! one leaf does not make a plant loss....you'll be fine and i love my vape! I got a couple of bottom leaves on my easyryder that fer some reason i've decided to torture unintentally. She's doing fine and about to finish i think your lady will be also. Keep up the good work!


 

thanks for the good news chef... we think she's gonna be ok too...we are wondering about number 3 though (the stragler in the middle) its got a really light yellow/greenish color to her and shes so much smaller than the other 4 plants we're starting to wonder if theres something wrong  with it...think ill go take a pic of that one and post it in the sick plans section and see if anyone has an idea...


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 18, 2009)

heres a pic of the stragler (number 3) ....the color is very yellowish green...dosnt look like any other mj plant ive seen...any ideas??  i will post this in the sick plants section also...


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 18, 2009)

here is a pic of number 5...she looks to be just fine after losing the leaf


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 18, 2009)

:watchplant: with ya for this one.

Can you tell me about your experiance with Lowlife? How did the package come? How long did it take to get there? If you paid by cc how did it look on your statement? If I am getting to personal please forgive and ignore me.


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2009)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> :watchplant: with ya for this one.
> 
> Can you tell me about your experiance with Lowlife? How did the package come? How long did it take to get there? If you paid by cc how did it look on your statement? If I am getting to personal please forgive and ignore me.



Tex...Attitude seedbank ships discreetly, charges your card discreetly and gets your beans to you in 10-14 days or less usually...plus they gve great freebies..right now they are giving out 3 fem LA Confidential beans with every order of 60 pounds or more...those are great freebies...


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 18, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Tex...Attitude seedbank ships discreetly, charges your card discreetly and gets your beans to you in 10-14 days or less usually...plus they gve great freebies..right now they are giving out 3 fem LA Confidential beans with every order of *60 pounds or more*...those are great freebies...


 
You have to order 60 lbs of seeds to get free seeds?


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 18, 2009)

couple more pics of the bagseeders...they seem to have shot up a bit over night


----------



## the chef (Oct 18, 2009)

About 50 - 80 dollars us pound is british cirrency tex


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 19, 2009)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> :watchplant: with ya for this one.
> 
> Can you tell me about your experiance with Lowlife? How did the package come? How long did it take to get there? If you paid by cc how did it look on your statement? If I am getting to personal please forgive and ignore me.


 
howdy texasmonster, thanks for stoppin by   these seeds were ordered from dope-seeds.com, they came packaged in a small zip(shown at the top of this GJ) which was packed in bubblewrap which was in a plain envelope...they took 14 days from order to arrive and as far as billing goes it showed as WG-Lightsystems that was all it said...


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 19, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> howdy texasmonster, thanks for stoppin by  these seeds were ordered from dope-seeds.com, they came packaged in a small zip(shown at the top of this GJ) which was packed in bubblewrap which was in a plain envelope...they took 14 days from order to arrive and as far as billing goes it showed as WG-Lightsystems that was all it said...


 
Thank You.


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 20, 2009)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> Thank You.


 


no problem dude, good luck with whatever you decide to go with


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 20, 2009)

heres a couple of pics for comparison...first is 3 days ago and the second today...they seem to have increased in size   even the stragler...gave them a soaking last night and i'm gonna see what i can do about getting a ph meter...


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 20, 2009)

a couple pics of the bagseeders in the closet...they are turning into fat little shrubs...sure hope they are girls


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 20, 2009)

Duh, I should've responded here.

I don't think you're going to have any problems with these. You started them in huge cups, and then put them into five gallon buckets. As auto ak does, they should get huge in those pots. Look up granddaddytoke. In my opinion, he's the undisputed champ of auto ak. And, he transplants. 

I'll keep checking in, I'd like to see what five gallons of dirt will do.


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 20, 2009)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Duh, I should've responded here.
> 
> I don't think you're going to have any problems with these. You started them in huge cups, and then put them into five gallon buckets. As auto ak does, they should get huge in those pots. Look up granddaddytoke. In my opinion, he's the undisputed champ of auto ak. And, he transplants.
> 
> I'll keep checking in, I'd like to see what five gallons of dirt will do.


 

thanks for stoppin by mist   yeah im hoping for a nice yield from these, they are reputed to be the largest yielder of the auto's which was one of the reasons i went with the strain in the first place, they were in the cups for about ten days before i transplanted them, which may have been a good thing, the ffof might have been a bit strong to start the seeds in...i really need to get the ph meter!  ... i am gonna look up granddaddytoke and check out his stuff...was lookin at some nice pics yesterday of some auto ak at about 51 days ...wow it looked yummy!:hubba:


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 21, 2009)

well some things changed in the grow room yesterday, added a second 400w hps and transplanted the 2 bagseed plants into ffof in 5 gal buckets, checked the ph of the water runoff and got a reading of 6.7, the dry spots on the ak leaves seem to still be getting worse, they were watered monday night and the soil seems moist still around an inch down so i dont think its a lack of water...the temps are around 73-78f  r/h 35-45%...not sure whats goin on :confused2:   heres some pics...


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 21, 2009)

more pics...


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 21, 2009)

and a few more... the bagseed plants are starting to smell nice and skunky...REALLY hope they are female so we dont have to execute them lol


----------



## mrellis419 (Oct 21, 2009)

your plants are coming along nicley. If you get a chance swing by and check out my first grow. I think the funnest part of growing(besides the end product) is coming back each day to see how much a seedling has grown.


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 22, 2009)

mrellis419 said:
			
		

> your plants are coming along nicley. If you get a chance swing by and check out my first grow. I think the funnest part of growing(besides the end product) is coming back each day to see how much a seedling has grown.


 
thanks for stoppin by mrellis419   nice healthy lookin plants ya got goin there my friend :aok:


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 23, 2009)

well they are still growing  but the oldest leaves on 4 of the 5 are drying right up and dying and i dont know why, i watered them yesterday and checked the runoff and it was 6.6-6.8 which i believe is right?? plant number one is perfect and shows no problems at, and the 2 bagseed plants look perfect and are growing like crazy, they are all getting the exact same treatment so i dont get why the 4 ak's are drying up like they are:confused2:  

heres some pics of the first 3...


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2009)

Hve you given them any nutrients at all? I can't tell what is going on with them..almost loos like a touch of nute burn on one leaf but then the others kinda look like a deficiency of some sorts.....


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hve you given them any nutrients at all? I can't tell what is going on with them..almost loos like a touch of nute burn on one leaf but then the others kinda look like a deficiency of some sorts.....


 

nope they are just getting water, they are in the ffof...most of what ive read and heard says that they shouldnt need nutes till flowering so i wasnt planing to give them anything till then...


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2009)

hmmm... I hve never used that soil...maybe the soil was a lil to "hot" for them? It's weird for one plant of the same strain to be fine and others to be having problems....


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> hmmm... I hve never used that soil...maybe the soil was a lil to "hot" for them? It's weird for one plant of the same strain to be fine and others to be having problems....


 

yeah thats what i thought! the ph is good and the temps are good and have been told the watering is good...i dunno...


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 27, 2009)

well the auto's are 21 days old today and have begun to flower...plant #1 still looks perfect compared to the others and #3 is just not gonna do much...have been giving them epson salt with watering and also spraying them with a 2% solution of epson as ive been advised that its mag def. and thats what it looked like in the sick plant guides i looked at... so hopefully they come around...started them on a 1/4 strength tiger bloom so we'll see what they do... as always the bagseeders seem to be the best lookin plants in the room...go figure 

heres a few pics...  the last one is auto #1 and she looks perfect...


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 27, 2009)

still:watchplant:


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2009)

Sucks dude... I hope they get better...It's frustrating sometimes but that's also what makes it so gratifying when you get to the harvest..not to mention dealing with problems teaches you so much..GREEN MOJO for them from me...


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Sucks dude... I hope they get better...It's frustrating sometimes but that's also what makes it so gratifying when you get to the harvest..not to mention dealing with problems teaches you so much..GREEN MOJO for them from me...


 

thanks for the mojo bro...its needed here  im not overly impressed with these auto's so far but we'll see..they still have 50 days to go....


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 27, 2009)

Im checkin in *Sundancer..    GREEN MOJO  *for the ladies


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 27, 2009)

howdy chris   thanks for the mojo...we need all we can get here!


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 27, 2009)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> still:watchplant:


 
thanks for stopin by tex     here hit the :bong1:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 27, 2009)

You bet man, I dig being able to watch everyones grows and being able to be apart of it all....  its a great feeling


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> thanks for the mojo bro...its needed here  im not overly impressed with these auto's so far but we'll see..they still have 50 days to go....



Yeah gve them some time...things seem to happen quickly towards the middle and latter part of their life cycle...


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 28, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah gve them some time...things seem to happen quickly towards the middle and latter part of their life cycle...



:yeahthat: They sure do seem to take off after flowering starts.


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 28, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> You bet man, I dig being able to watch everyones grows and being able to be apart of it all.... its a great feeling


 

yeah man   its very cool, you learn so much just reading grow journal's, seeing all the different issues ppl have and how they deal with them and all the input from other members, stuff you might not find out if someone else wasnt already dealing with it...this site is an awesome resource for sure!:hubba:


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah gve them some time...things seem to happen quickly towards the middle and latter part of their life cycle...


 

yeah thats what im hoping, 3 of the 4 that were looking rough seem to be coming around... i'll be happy if they all produce some killer bud, we mostly got the auto's so we could have something of our own done for xmas, didnt expect a huge yield being auto's so as long as i get something of really good quality then i'll be happy...


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 28, 2009)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: They sure do seem to take off after flowering starts.


 

hiya mist   thanks for stoppin in, i think now they are into flowering they will start to go, the salt treatment is starting to bring them around, they should start stinking soon...cant wait to walk in my room and get floored with the skunkiness! :hubba:


----------



## BurntBuddah (Oct 28, 2009)

Best of wishes and good luck!


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 28, 2009)

BurntBuddah said:
			
		

> Best of wishes and good luck!


 

thanks for the good words BurntBuddah


----------



## the chef (Oct 28, 2009)

Pulling fer ya!


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 29, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Pulling fer ya!


 

hiya chef   thanks for stopin in!


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 29, 2009)

Same here man :watchplant:and pulling for ya.


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 30, 2009)

First Time Caller said:
			
		

> Same here man :watchplant:and pulling for ya.


 

howdy FTC   thanks for poppin in


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 11, 2009)

well guess since it's been ten days i should post an update...plants are still growing  lol   the ak are budding ...some plants are farther along than others...the couple that are the tallest are nearly 2ft! thats pretty tall for an auto as i understand it:hubba:  about another inch and they'll be there...the runt is still a runt so i'll take what i get with that one...the bagseed plants are the ones that seem to be just resiliant...i topped them last weekend and they did not slow down at all..they really need to be flowered but untill the ak are done i cannot change the lights so on they grow lol  ak # 4 is the most advanced in flowering and its starting to look really yummy they are about half way right now so another month and hopeuflly some of them will be ready to chop...heres a few pics of ak # 4


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 14, 2009)

heres a few more pics...the two bagseed plants are getting too big...think im gonna have to build a flowering room within the growroom and flower them    if they grow another month or more their gonna be enormous....the ak buds are lookin nice and white :hubba:


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 14, 2009)

in the first pic above you can see the 2 bagseeders and the ak on the right...the second pic is of one of the bagseed plants and the last the biggest AK(#1) and heres one of the AK thats the most advance in budding...


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2009)

Looking good sd...they are budding up nicely...my autos get to around 22-24 inches most times so you are right on target there and the ak is supposed to get even bigger I hear....you might want to top the bag seed again and tie them down a bit...I just put drill holes in the top of the pot and use pipe cleaners...


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

looking real sundancer, keep up the green work!


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Looking good sd...they are budding up nicely...my autos get to around 22-24 inches most times so you are right on target there and the ak is supposed to get even bigger I hear....you might want to top the bag seed again and tie them down a bit...I just put drill holes in the top of the pot and use pipe cleaners...


 

yeah dude, i just took acurate measurments from the dirt at the stalk to the tip of the tops and they are 26", 25", 23", 18" and the runt i didnt even measure lol so yeah their gettin up there... we also were thinking we need to top the bagseeders again...


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 14, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> looking real sundancer, keep up the green work!


 

thanks to ya mr chef...we are just getting rollin   cant wait to get a multi room goin with hydro:hubba:


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 15, 2009)

Looking real nice dancer! I am very close to chop on my grow! Can't wait!  I will be following this one.


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 16, 2009)

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Looking real nice dancer! I am very close to chop on my grow! Can't wait! I will be following this one.


 

thanks for stopping by smokestack...we are also anxiously awaiting the day we can chop down these ak :hubba:


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 22, 2009)

ok time for a quick update...built a flower chamber inside the growroom...5x8x7.5   tied the monstrous bagseeders all down, built a bubble cloner, took some cuts and put them into flower...so we shall see what happens:hubba:  they are so huge im sure they are gonna grow outta hand... there isn't going to be enough light in the flower room as i only have one 400 HPS in there, have to keep the other 400 out in the veg area over the auto's untill their done then i'll move the veg light into the flower room to double the light, just waiting for tax time to add in a pair of digi 600 HPS's with sealed ventable hoods, the 400 will go back out to the veg area with a MH conversion bulb.  meanwhile, i have too much green and not enough light! :holysheep:    ah well...have to do the best i can with what i have to work with for the moment.  heres some pics...a couple of the flower room, a couple of the bagseeders all tied down, and some of the AK gettting sticky and crusty!:hubba:


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 22, 2009)

some of the bagseeders and the bubble cloner...


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 22, 2009)

and the AK.... CANT wait to chop these babies....its gonna be a green christmas woooooohooooooooooooooo:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2009)

Shawing! Got my mouth watering sundancer! Nice job on the new add on.


----------



## Maui Monster (Nov 23, 2009)

hey sundance dropping in to say those girls look gorgeous. cant wait to follow and watch them mature!


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 23, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Shawing! Got my mouth watering sundancer! Nice job on the new add on.


 

thanks my friend...they are making our mouths water too! its going to be a LONG 3 or 4 weeks waiting on them to finnish:watchplant:


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 23, 2009)

Maui Monster said:
			
		

> hey sundance dropping in to say those girls look gorgeous. cant wait to follow and watch them mature!


 

thanks for stopping by Maui Monster, pull up a tote and hit this:bong1: 
btw, if you have any of that maui with ya put some in that bong  lol


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 30, 2009)

ok time for an update...well we have stumbled across some more equipment, went out to see a friend of the family and was asked if we had everything we needed...i said well...we need a ton more light...ask and you shall recieve!  my friend started pulling out a 1000w HPS/MH conversion ballast with both bulbs (including a 1000w HPS hortilux) with a cool sun 6" sealed coolable hood, a 400w MH light, a set of T-5 flouro's, a ecoplus carbonair filter w/fan, so we now have the 1000 hps, and 400 hps in the flower room, the flower room has a passive 6" intake, and an active 6" intake pulling air  from outside with a 8" duct booster fan,  flower room is being exhausted by a 365 cfm blower pulling the air from the room through the 1000 watters hood and then out into the main room where the main room is scrubbed  and exhausted by the ecoplus filter and fan, the 365cfm blower has 3 speed settings, set at 1 with the intake fan on i am getting temp readings under the 1000 hps of around mid to high 70's, i can lower this by turning up the speed setting on the exhaust blower, so for the winter months we should be ok on temps.   some pics....


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 30, 2009)

the veg area now has the 400 hps and the 400 mh both over it...for the moment the ak-47 are in the veg area, once they are chopped there will be 3 dwc buckets for vegging and a couple moms in this space...also heat in the flower room is helped kept under control by the ballast's both being located outside the room...some pics...1st the veg area, 2nd the blower system, and 3rd the ballast's located outside the flower room...


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 30, 2009)

and some pics of the plants...the bagseed ladies are loving the 1000 watts of HPS:hubba:


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 30, 2009)

and more pics... the ak, the bagseed, and the bagseed clones in the closet...


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice dancer. any idea what strain it's close to?


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 30, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Nice dancer. any idea what strain it's close to?


 

the bagseed plants? no, but i would say they are some sort of indica, or indica dominate cross...based on what they look like, i do know that they have been very resiliant plants, they grow great and as you see in 2 months time they have gotten huge, im sure their going to get out of hand by the time their done flowering, they have been on GH nutes, they were fed full strength the whole grow so far, 3-2-1 for veg, one feeding of 2-2-2 for transition to bloom, and are currently getting 1-2-3 for flowering and are eating it up:hubba:  i am reallly hoping one of them turns out to be really good smoke so i can keep one of the clones i took for a mom


----------



## brandoom (Dec 1, 2009)

Just stumbling in, trying to catch up on this GJ. You're VERY fortunate to stumble across those lights, I'll tell ya. You won't comprehend how much cash flow that saved you. 

Congratz, looks perfect.


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 1, 2009)

brandoom said:
			
		

> Just stumbling in, trying to catch up on this GJ. You're VERY fortunate to stumble across those lights, I'll tell ya. You won't comprehend how much cash flow that saved you.
> 
> Congratz, looks perfect.


 
thanks for stoppin by brandoom...yeah we lucked out getting some more lights on loan to get us by till tax time


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 1, 2009)

That is one nice set up you have! 
Congrats on the loan of lights. Make the most of it while you have them.


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 1, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> That is one nice set up you have!
> Congrats on the loan of lights. Make the most of it while you have them.


 
thanks OHC    you know we will! :hubba:


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks excellent! Great job man


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 1, 2009)

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Looks excellent! Great job man


 

thanks SS...lookin forward to choppin the ak :hubba:


----------



## brandoom (Dec 1, 2009)

Keep us updated on the best part of the GJ! (harvest time!). Subscribed :aok:


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 1, 2009)

brandoom said:
			
		

> Keep us updated on the best part of the GJ! (harvest time!). Subscribed :aok:


 

you know i will brother


----------



## Locked (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice job dude....your girls are looking great....oh and you hve some real cool friends...lending you the lighting system was a strong move on their part...very nice.


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Nice job dude....your girls are looking great....oh and you hve some real cool friends...lending you the lighting system was a strong move on their part...very nice.


 

thanks bro...yeah the bagseeders are loving it, they are growing like crazy...they are sucking up a gallon of water every other day...only been in flower about ten days and even tied down their nearly half the height of the room, im gonna have to tie em down again i think...hoping to get some serious yield off them...i have 9 clones between them that have good roots on them...they have been in the bubble cloner about 12 days now and are ready for some dirt... im gonna save the best clone from each plant and hopefully one of them is really good smoke so i can keep one for a mom, they grow really easy, fast and seem to clone easy, so as long as its really good smoke i think we'll have to keep this strain around...only thing is we dont know what it is...the chef was asking, and i said i thought it was mostly indica, but after looking them over im not really sure, maybe be able to tell more when its done...:confused2:


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 5, 2009)

well folks...on the 60th day it was decided that the runt must go  we needed something to smoke lol :smoke1:  and as im tired of this plant being an embaressment in my growroom it met the knife last night...this plant was a joke   it was jacked from the start   and we knew it wouldnt do much, the wet bud weight was only 16grams dry will be an 1/8th at the most, it did however provide a pretty decent buzz for quick dryed and actually was fairly smooth and tasted nice for the way it was dryed, kinda an earthy taste with slight fruityness to it...sort of like the way it smells...nice little preview of what the real buds are going to be like, its gonna be some tasty nugs, c'mon and finnish already! lol :watchplant:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 5, 2009)

Well you gota do what you gota do -
Ordered my auto AK47s and some White Russians.... mine should be coming to life around the time your other four are ready to smoke..... ahhh the circle of life.
*hakuna* *matata:48: *


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 5, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Well you gota do what you gota do -
> Ordered my auto AK47s and some White Russians.... mine should be coming to life around the time your other four are ready to smoke..... ahhh the circle of life.
> *hakuna* *matata:48: *


 

very cool OHC...are you going to start a journal? will be interested to see how your ak go


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 5, 2009)

Lookin good man. My autos below are AK also and are heading into week 8, flower.


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 6, 2009)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Lookin good man. My autos below are AK also and are heading into week 8, flower.


 

thanks for stoppin by NC, thats a nice looking grow you have going on there, looks like its gonna be some dank bud:hubba:


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 6, 2009)

You too. AK is very stony. Only thing I don't like about it, is it stinks really bad. Little too strong.


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 6, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Well you gota do what you gota do -
> Ordered my auto AK47s and some White Russians.... mine should be coming to life around the time your other four are ready to smoke..... ahhh the circle of life.
> *hakuna* *matata:48: *



Gonne love both of those OHC!


----------



## RonJay (Dec 6, 2009)

Damn they are some sexy ladies 
growing some AK hope they turn out as pretty as yours


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 11, 2009)

ah and on goes the wait... checked trichs today and their still clear:watchplant: 

most of the leaves have died and fallen off...they look nice and crusty but i will wait for the trichs:hubba:   some pics...


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 11, 2009)

the bagseed laidies are budding all over the place...they are gonna yield huge    clones are coming along...


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice. I love this version of ak, it's fast and good smoke. 

I might not wait until the trichs turn, keep your eye on the plant itself. I've cut down a few of autos before they turned, simply because the plant looked like it might not make it to the next watering. You've still got some sun leaves to lose, though, just look for the leaves on the buds to start to brown and shrivel. I've never let one go too much longer after that.


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 13, 2009)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Nice. I love this version of ak, it's fast and good smoke.
> 
> I might not wait until the trichs turn, keep your eye on the plant itself. I've cut down a few of autos before they turned, simply because the plant looked like it might not make it to the next watering. You've still got some sun leaves to lose, though, just look for the leaves on the buds to start to brown and shrivel. I've never let one go too much longer after that.


 
hiya mist, thanks for droppin in, yeah thats what they are doing, the leaves on the buds are turning brown and drying up, i wasnt sure if that was normal, i know the shade leaves do, but i hadnt seen anyones plants actually have the bud leaves do that...i just now checked trichs on one about half way down, they look mostly cloudy to me, the 70 day target date is tues so they should be getting there, was gonna wait for at least some amber, and i want them to fatten up as much as possible...maybe i should sample heheh :hubba:


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 13, 2009)

You def have some sort of late defiency or nute overkill. They will yellow and fall off, but not crispy brown. My went 60 days. No matter, looks very stoney.


----------



## Locked (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah those hve to be pretty damn close to done...Autos don't always allow you to get as much amber as a regular strain wld...when they towards the end of their life cycle it's a quick and rapid ending...I wld still keep an eye on the trichs but also look at the plant and the leaves and be ready to chop before you get a lot of ambers...


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 13, 2009)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> You def have some sort of late defiency or nute overkill. They will yellow and fall off, but not crispy brown. My went 60 days. No matter, looks very stoney.


 

really...your auto ak's were done in 60 days? the card that came with the seeds said 70 days seed to harvest, i know thats just a target window so ive been watching the trichs...


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah those hve to be pretty damn close to done...Autos don't always allow you to get as much amber as a regular strain wld...when they towards the end of their life cycle it's a quick and rapid ending...I wld still keep an eye on the trichs but also look at the plant and the leaves and be ready to chop before you get a lot of ambers...


 

i will take that as gospel from the auto guru   lol...so i may not be able to wait for much amber then? they seemed to be mostly clear and then the last day or two they seem cloudy, i saw 1 or 2 ambers yesterday on one i checked but that was about it for amber, a couple of the tops still have mostly white hairs, other have turned mostly orange...but i wasnt really going by that... was just watchin the trichs...


----------



## tryer77 (Dec 13, 2009)

They look great... I'm on Lowryders right now, but I'll definately look into these for a future grow...

Great work!


----------



## Locked (Dec 13, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> i will take that as gospel from the auto guru   lol...so i may not be able to wait for much amber then? they seemed to be mostly clear and then the last day or two they seem cloudy, i saw 1 or 2 ambers yesterday on one i checked but that was about it for amber, a couple of the tops still have mostly white hairs, other have turned mostly orange...but i wasnt really going by that... was just watchin the trichs...



I hve never gotten autos to go much past 20%amber but that is where I like them anyway...but I hve had a fair share only get to maybe 5% amber 95% cloudy...I wld find a candidate and take a sample and quick dry it...smoke it up and see how you like it...I usually sample a medium sized popcorn bud from down low...


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hve never gotten autos to go much past 20%amber but that is where I like them anyway...but I hve had a fair share only get to maybe 5% amber 95% cloudy...I wld find a candidate and take a sample and quick dry it...smoke it up and see how you like it...I usually sample a medium sized popcorn bud from down low...


 

yeah i think thats what we are going to do is sample it...the speed at which they seem to be changing they could be there in a couple more days...


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 13, 2009)

tryer77 said:
			
		

> They look great... I'm on Lowryders right now, but I'll definately look into these for a future grow...
> 
> Great work!


 


thanks tryer77 ...i will def be giving a smoke report so stay tuned...


----------



## Locked (Dec 13, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> yeah i think thats what we are going to do is sample it...the speed at which they seem to be changing they could be there in a couple more days...



Yeah I wld sample and just keep an eye on those trichs...it cld only take 2-3 days before the ambers start showing up in numbers...just be ready to harvest even if the ambers don't get as far as you wld like...nice job. They look very tasty...


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah I wld sample and just keep an eye on those trichs...it cld only take 2-3 days before the ambers start showing up in numbers...just be ready to harvest even if the ambers don't get as far as you wld like...nice job. They look very tasty...


 

thanks bro, yep thats the plan, they do look really yummy, esp when i take them out from under the lamps, you can really see the true color then and OMG :hubba:


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't like couchlock. Take them when all cloudy. I left 2 to go a little further.


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 13, 2009)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I don't like couchlock. Take them when all cloudy. I left 2 to go a little further.


 

yeah im gonna try both, gonna take it in stages...


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 14, 2009)

well after further examination of the buds, the trichs on #4 were all cloudy with a few amber so the wife promptly said chop chop lol   who am i to argue :confused2:   so down came number 4...her wet weight was 138.7 so we will be doin good to wind up with an OZ dry... but she was VERY sticky, we wound up with a small ball of resin off the sccisors and put it in the bong, was only 3 hits each but OMG it was fire, i was toast after the first hit... im sure the other 3 plants will be soon coming down also, some pics...


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks real nice sir! Can't wait to see the others.


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 15, 2009)

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Looks real nice sir! Can't wait to see the others.


 

hiya stack thanks for poppin in...yeah we are anxiously awaiting it to dry :hubba:


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 15, 2009)

looks good sundancer


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 15, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> looks good sundancer


 


thankyou sir!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 23, 2009)

Where's Sundance? I'm anxious to hear how things are going.....


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 23, 2009)

Yea, it has been awhile since his last update.


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 29, 2009)

hiya OHC and Stack :ciao:  sorry its been a couple weeks since my last update, been busy with the holidays and all...havent had much time to get online, hope you all had a great christmas ours was very green:hubba: 
we chopped the last few AK plants on the 21st... total dry weight for the grow was 5.5 ozs ...about an oz a plant...about what were expecting, these plants were grown under a 400hps, i believe that under a 1000hps they would have yeilded closer to 2oz's a plant but we'll take what we have and be happy  the smoke is very potent, starts as a head high and finnishes couch lock, at least thats my take on it, everyone thats smoked it has said they are blown out on it, most say they cant smoke more than half a doob and half to put it out...the buds were not nearly as tight as i would have liked to see but they seem to break up nice, a little goes a ways...the smoke is very smooth for not having much of a cure to it, cant wait till some of it has more time to cure, taste is hard to describe, the wife says somewhat citrisy, i think its more of a spicey flavor, kinda reminds me of the sour diesel we had recently, but either way very tasty... nice smoke, we would grow this again.  
one cool thing was a twin top that grew, no one we have talked to that has grown has ever seen one, pretty cool...some pics


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 29, 2009)

so that pretty much wraps up the auto ak grow...the bagseed monsters have kinda become an add-on to this grow so i will continue updating for those untill they are done... they are going to be heavy yielders for sure...a few pics (they suck as i couldnt seem to get a clear pic for some reason, will try again soon)


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

Good job dancer! Congrats on your harvest. Many more to come buddy!


----------



## spaceface (Dec 29, 2009)

nice....looks tasty!..


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice work. Pound them with more light for the next round. Def see bigger yield. Congrats.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 29, 2009)

way cool - auto AK47 is next on my to-do list..... sounds like my perfect high. happy smokin' new year sundancer


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome job man! Looks great! I will eventually have to get my hands on some Auto AK-47.  My buddy has it and EasyRyder, and both are a great smoke. Congrats


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks for the kind words everyone      time to figure out the next grow... :joint4:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 23, 2010)

what up sundancer how r they looking now?  i think we all like to see the clones u made thanks


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 24, 2010)

Yea man, need an update!


----------



## sundancer245 (Jan 26, 2010)

hey guys sorry its been awhile since my last update, have been without net for a few weeks...not much goin on really, just waiting for them to finnish to my satisfaction:hubba:  the bagseed have only been getting water the last few weeks as im sure i somewhat over did it earlier in flower with nutes so i layed off...the samples we've taken are  really good, couple people have said they think its better than the ak, i have to agree, the taste is amazingly spicey, i think its gotta be the spiciest weed ive smoked in the last 28 years, i have to wonder if its got some thai in it. the buds we've cut have been super dense and just covered in orange... so i cant wait to cut into some of the big tops, the 1000w light sure helps to tighten them up. the clones...one is still going, the clone of the plant i plan to keep of the 2 bagseed plants, the other i got rid of, im trying to get whats in the flower room done so i can revamp the whole thing, the room is getting another 1000w light and an e&f system. i have 4 cuts from the bagseed clone in the bubble cloner and once rooted they will go into 5gal DWC buckets to veg for a month and then into the ebb system to flower...i only plan to run this bagseed strain untill i can get something else, think we are going to order orange bud seeds from the tude and work on gettting a mom of that strain to run hydro in a perpetual harvest... then i also plan to grow a few auto's on the side for variation, just havent decided if i want to run them in dwc or soil. think i may wait till i can build a couple more dwc buckets and run a couple auto's that way...really would like to get away from soil for the most part.  anyway im done rambling for the moment  the trichs on the bagseed are almost there, looked yesterday and there was a couple amber on each side of the leaf i looked at so almost...they will be ten weeks sat and im sure at least the one thats mostly orange now will be done, the other one i think may go to 11 weeks...or more:confused2:  as its not nearly as orange and the triches are not as cloudy...hard to say as its an unknown.  anyway, i tried to get a few pics with the lights off, cant seem to get a clear shot...but you can see all the orange in the sample nug....


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome, nice job sir.


----------



## sundancer245 (Jan 26, 2010)

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Awesome, nice job sir.


 

thanks stack


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 26, 2010)

Bagseed? Bagseed? Where's the "Pot Snob Patrol" ???:evil: :rofl: 
Sorry sundancer - couldn't help myself - I just love using the phrase "pot snob" whenever I can - and that's just not a phrase that I can get away with very often in my "real"   world. 

Congrats on the impressive buzz report. Off to find some bag seeds.....
xox
OHC


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 27, 2010)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> ...but you can see all the orange in the sample nug....


 
o i see the orange for sure  but is the second picture with all those buds under ur 1000 w makes me say WOW   please take some more pictures of those spicy monsters  n i think ur bagseed is  bettern than ur ak cause the older the plant is the danker it is keep up the good work:headbang2: 
question how is ur carbon filter working for ya? n r u having any heat problems? what fans r u using?  im thinking of a tent 4x4x7 with a 400w air cool hood what do u think? thanks


----------



## sundancer245 (Jan 29, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Bagseed? Bagseed? Where's the "Pot Snob Patrol" ???:evil: :rofl:
> Sorry sundancer - couldn't help myself - I just love using the phrase "pot snob" whenever I can - and that's just not a phrase that I can get away with very often in my "real"  world.
> 
> Congrats on the impressive buzz report. Off to find some bag seeds.....
> ...


 

hi OHC  pot snob huh lol....thats the first time ive heard the term...we all smokes what eva wes can find round these parts   jk (i dont live in the hills LOL)  thanks for the good words   your growing ww you dont need bagseed


----------



## sundancer245 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> o i see the orange for sure  but is the second picture with all those buds under ur 1000 w makes me say WOW please take some more pictures of those spicy monsters n i think ur bagseed is bettern than ur ak cause the older the plant is the danker it is keep up the good work:headbang2:
> question how is ur carbon filter working for ya? n r u having any heat problems? what fans r u using? im thinking of a tent 4x4x7 with a 400w air cool hood what do u think? thanks


 

howdy doc, thanks for stoppin by...yeah they have been around for over 4 months now...still waiting for them to finnish...they must be sat dom cause they are taking their time  ill try to get some more pics....as far as heat goes it hasnt been an issue yet but its winter here, it runs lights on from 8am to 8pm and im going to switch to the other half of the day for warm weather so the lights run durring the cooler half of the day, i have a couple blowers running the room, i think the one doing the flowerroom is around 365cfm, and it does great, im going to get a couple more, theres a 140cfm on the carbon filter doing the whole room, its only rated for a room half the area so is undersized but it seems to be working, dont really smell anytyhing in the rest of the house, its vented into the basement..as far as your question on light and tent, im NO expert not even close but IMHO a 400hps would be perfect for a tent that size, i would exhaust the light completly and vent the tent seperately, that way none of the heat from the light gets into the tent and you still get good air exchange, should work great


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 29, 2010)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> as far as your question on light and tent, im NO expert not even close but IMHO a 400hps would be perfect for a tent that size, i would Kayden Kross , that way none of the heat from the light gets into the tent and you still get good air exchange, should work great


 
well thansk for all the info n u may not be an expert but ur plants sure look like there PROS... I respect tradiotion n u have some experience i can learn from i think everyone would love to see some pictures of you girls that are almost ready maybe a picture of the whole set up... u must have so many colas alrite S. dancer talk to u laters 

ur ventilation idea is perfect, just what i wanted now im going to start a post asking what brands of light bulb should i get the tent and all that... thank again... here hit this joint, some of my bluedream from the last grow :48:


----------



## sundancer245 (Feb 20, 2010)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> well thansk for all the info n u may not be an expert but ur plants sure look like there PROS... I respect tradiotion n u have some experience i can learn from i think everyone would love to see some pictures of you girls that are almost ready maybe a picture of the whole set up... u must have so many colas alrite S. dancer talk to u laters
> 
> ur ventilation idea is perfect, just what i wanted now im going to start a post asking what brands of light bulb should i get the tent and all that... thank again... here hit this joint, some of my bluedream from the last grow :48:


 

hey doc, sorry i never got a chance to take anymore pics, the camera died...we ended up with a total between the plants of 12.1 oz dry.  the smoke is very tasty, nice and spicey and its very good. tons of orange on it....so that pretty much wraps up this journal...presently setting up a hydro system, when i get it all up and running i will probably start a journal...untilll then...good growing everyone and stay stoned!:hubba:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Sundancer - over 12 oz - WOW .

Congrats Sundance 
xox
OHC


----------



## sundancer245 (Feb 22, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Hi Sundancer - over 12 oz - WOW .
> 
> Congrats Sundance
> xox
> OHC


 

Hi OHC:ciao:  yeah they were very heavy yielders...3/4lb between the 2 of them...of the 2 one was better...better buzz and an awesome taste...so we are keeping that one...have clones vegging  now in dwc that are going into an ebb & flow system for flower when they are ready...have been working on setting up and dialing in the system...i willl start a journal at some point when i have some time...how did your grow turn out? have you harvested your ww yet? and your auto's? i dont see links in your sig to any journals...i will have to go look and see if i can find them


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome Auto Grow! and not to damm badd wid those bagseeds, HUH?<<!!!!! yeah buddy!

I'm about to "Finally START" my perpetual/stagger auto "variety" crop of 16 bitches!!! 

AutoAK, of course! AutoAk x Auto BluBerry, LR2, Buddah White Dwarf and for second crop,(5wks later) Blue ryder, Blue Hymilya Deisel and lowryder PURPLE jems!!!!!!

I will be doin a few whole plant pollinating/breeding for massive amount of seeds from every strain...(will only use the AutoAK47 males to get the "large" genetics and pollinate 1 female of ea strain...! OMG!) I will have thousands of beautiful hybrid Auto beans.....now let us smoke one.........
Stay Tuned for the Jump-off! One Love.......

Hu$tle Harder/Hu$tle $marter


----------



## sundancer245 (Mar 2, 2010)

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> Awesome Auto Grow! and not to damm badd wid those bagseeds, HUH?<<!!!!! yeah buddy!
> 
> I'm about to "Finally START" my perpetual/stagger auto "variety" crop of 16 bitches!!!
> 
> ...


 

howdy uptosumpn...thanks for stoppin by...yeah they turned out pretty nice for bagseed...sounds like quite a grow your gearing up for....im in the process of getting my hydro system goin :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2010)

Yo sun...how skilled are you at hydro? I ask because I am curious at how well Auto AK-47's will yield in a dialed in hydro grow....do you hve strains picked out for your next grow? I am taking a break this summer but when I fire my tents back up in late summer/early fall I am thinking of trying a DWC auto AK-47 grow...just curious what your plans are....


----------



## sundancer245 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yo sun...how skilled are you at hydro? I ask because I am curious at how well Auto AK-47's will yield in a dialed in hydro grow....do you hve strains picked out for your next grow? I am taking a break this summer but when I fire my tents back up in late summer/early fall I am thinking of trying a DWC auto AK-47 grow...just curious what your plans are....


 

hey ham...hows it goin bro? cant say how skilled i am yet as im just getting going, i just put the first set of plants into flower last night...they've been veggin in 5gal dwc buckets for the last 3wks...they went into an ebb & flow system for flower...they are cuts of the bagseed i just harvested...i have some cuts of cheese for the next set and a clone of it growing into a mom...i also have another unknown bagseed that showed female growing in dirt...i want to order something soon here...i want something indica dom...i was looking at the tude's orange bud...or afgan kush...really like the sound of the orange bud though...i want something fruity....as far as the ak goes i would think that would be a great auto to run in dwc... i have about 9-10 seeds that i found from my auto ak's...i havent done anything with them yet...im not sure what i would end up with being they were feminized plants...would they for sure hermie or could they be ok to use....what say you sir auto king?? :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2010)

You know come to think of it I don't remember seeing an auto hermie...maybe because the flower cycle is so short and violent...?If you hve beans I wld gve them a run...wirst case they can be used for bubble...


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 4, 2010)

my hbd got a nanner on one of its main buds, im assuming from the stress caused by nute burn. i cut off the nanner right when i first spotted it, and havent seen any other since then. just stress em out and theyll hermie


----------



## money man (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounding awsome boys, stocking up on autos right now as there is 10% of all Auto Seeds at autofloweringseeds.com just use promo code Twitterlove ;-)


----------



## sundancer245 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You know come to think of it I don't remember seeing an auto hermie...maybe because the flower cycle is so short and violent...?If you hve beans I wld gve them a run...wirst case they can be used for bubble...


 

hey thats a good point dude...i have an extra 400hps layin around maybe ill build a cpl more dwc buckets and grow a cpl of those beans out and see what happens....wouldnt mind some more ak it was tasty...ill have to get some rockwool or something i dont have anything to germ seeds in to put into hydro...im runnin everything from clones...hey you've grown cali orange bud havent you? what did you think of it?


----------

